# HHV Lagoon Tower



## rebel (Jan 19, 2011)

We are going to HHV lagoon Tower next June and have a 2 bedroom plus reserved.  We don't want a lock out and have been told we will not get one. My question is which of the other two options is best.  We have stayed there before in a 2 bed+ on the ocean/south end.  We looked at the other 2 bed+ on the north (end unit).  It looked better but we are worried about the noise from the luau.  If we get a higher unit will the noise be a problem?  Also do the north end units have a view of Diamondhead?  The other units have the Diamondhead view blocked by the Rainbow Tower.  Your thoughts or recommendations please.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 19, 2011)

Not to worry... you don't get a lock-out unless you fail to pay your maintenance fees.  

Actually, a _lock-off_ isn't a bad thing. And if you get one on the marina-facing side of the tower (next to the elevators), you may get a king bed instead of doubles in the second bedroom.

The "which is best" question is never easy to answer. But know this about the noise from the luau: You'll hear it from all units except the ocean-front premier. 

The 2-bed plus units are on floors 9 through 23 on the marina-facing side of the tower (units 69 and 70/71 [lock-off]). On the Diamond Head side, unit 65 (closest to the lagoon) is always a plus unit; unit 62/63 [lock-off] is a plus beginning on the 5th floor; unit 60 (closest to the garage/luau) is a plus beginning on the 9th floor.

*Diamond Head side* (60, 61, 62/63, 64, 65, 66)




*Marina/Ilikai side* (72, 70/71, 69, 68, 67)


----------



## linsj (Jan 19, 2011)

HatTrick said:


> Actually, a _lock-off_ isn't a bad thing. And if you get one on the marina-facing side of the tower (next to the elevators), you may get a king bed instead of doubles in the second bedroom.



The lock-off studios on the elevator side all have king beds; studios on opposite side have two doubles. That floor plan doesn't show the studios, which are on the left side of the 2-bedroom on the right side of the elevators (as you look at the floor plan); can't remember which side of the 2-bedroom directly across the hall.


----------



## jestme (Jan 19, 2011)

We had a 2BR plus lockout last week, on the elevator side, 20'th floor. I always pay my MF's on time. Last year we were in the end unit over the luau. It felt bigger, and the lanai is bigger, but the noise is loud from the luau. One note, the luau only runs Sunday-Thursday now. Not 7 days a week.


----------



## GregT (Jan 19, 2011)

Do I remember correctly from a different thread that Unit 68 is smaller than the 1BR's on the DH Side?

Thanks for the floor plan, we're going in October into a 1BR+ and I hadn't realized 2 out of 3 dedicated 1BR units are on the DH side.

Thanks again!


----------



## ocdb8r (Jan 19, 2011)

Where are the 3 bedroom units?  I thought the Lagoon Tower offered some 3 bedrooms...


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 19, 2011)

ocdb8r said:


> Where are the 3 bedroom units?  I thought the Lagoon Tower offered some 3 bedrooms...



On the 24th floor, which has a different configuration than the others.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 19, 2011)

jestme said:


> We had a 2BR plus lockout last week, on the elevator side, 20'th floor. I always pay my MF's on time.



Perhaps you didn't get the joke (lock-out vs. lock-off)?


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 19, 2011)

GregT said:


> Do I remember correctly from a different thread that Unit 68 is smaller than the 1BR's on the DH Side?



Unit 68 loses a little space due to an adjacent stairwell.


----------



## rebel (Jan 19, 2011)

yes I should have said lock off.  We have stayed in unit 1965 and could not see Diamondhead.  My question is if we stay in high "60" unit is it far enough north so you can see Diamondhead?


----------



## feed the otter (Jan 19, 2011)

rebel said:


> We don't want a lock out and have been told we will not get one.





HatTrick said:


> Actually, a _lock-off_ isn't a bad thing. And if you get one on the marina-facing side of the tower (next to the elevators), you may get a king bed instead of doubles in the second bedroom.



For what it's worth, we were very happy with the lock-off.  We had a larger group (maxed out at 6 total) and the extra space in the one bedroom lock-off with the kitchenette worked out really well.  If there's a specific reason you don't want one I'm certainly not trying to drag you to it, but absent any reason not to want one it might be worth considering.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 19, 2011)

rebel said:


> yes I should have said lock off.  We have stayed in unit 1965 and could not see Diamondhead.  My question is if we stay in high "60" unit is it far enough north so you can see Diamondhead?



I don't recall if, even in 2365, you can see over the Rainbow Tower, but I think you can see DH from 2165-2365.

The 60 and 62/63 units shouldn't be blocked by the RT, so you may have better luck in one of those as long as you're high enough to see over the Ali'i Tower in the distance.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 19, 2011)

linsj said:


> The lock-off studios on the elevator side all have king beds; studios on opposite side have two doubles.



There seems to be some varying information on that. Some sources say that the studios on the marina side have kings or doubles, while the studios on the DH side have doubles or twins.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jan 19, 2011)

Rebel,  I came accross another thread which may be helpful...pretty detailed discussion of the room types.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233


----------



## rebel (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the great answers.  One more question about beds.  As I undersatnd it the "60" units have 2 twins in the second bedroom and as I remember the "65" units have two doubles.  Is this correct?


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 19, 2011)

I believe that's correct.


----------



## jestme (Jan 19, 2011)

HatTrick said:


> Perhaps you didn't get the joke (lock-out vs. lock-off)?



Yes, sorry I missed that.

Also I can confirm the layouts, we had a 60 room last year, extra bedroom had two singles, and a 65 room now, two doubles.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 19, 2011)

What floor are you on now? Can you see Diamond Head?


----------



## linsj (Jan 19, 2011)

HatTrick said:


> There seems to be some varying information on that. Some sources say that the studios on the marina side have kings or doubles, while the studios on the DH side have doubles or twins.



I've been in both, and every time it's as I described. So maybe it varies by floor?


----------



## jestme (Jan 19, 2011)

HatTrick said:


> What floor are you on now? Can you see Diamond Head?



no. 65 rooms can't see past the Rainbow. 60's at the top may be able to see it over the Ali'i towewr. I'm not sure.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, I have a photo taken on the lanai with DH in the background, but I think we were in the 62/63 lock-off.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 19, 2011)

On the marina side you have the trash trucks at 5am, vs the luau. If you can score a 3Br PH, who cares which side, otherwise my preference is DH side OF - it's the best stack for the $$ million view IMO.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 21, 2011)

jestme said:


> We had a 2BR plus lockout last week, on the elevator side, 20'th floor.



I've heard that the Lagoon Tower has now been completely renovated. What was your impression?


----------



## jestme (Jan 22, 2011)

HatTrick said:


> I've heard that the Lagoon Tower has now been completely renovated. What was your impression?



I think I had a renovated room last year as well, so it is hard to say. There are 3 flat screens, not massive ones, on top of new credenza's, the carpeting is also new. The decor is yellow, with yellow. My only complaint would be that they haven't done anything to tighten up the windows. They are almost always open an inch at the top or bottom, which contributes to the noise in the room from the outside.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 23, 2011)

After a recent stay at Kalia, with the most uncomfortable furniture I've encountered in some time, I'm hopeful that the Lagoon's will be an improvement.


----------



## mandolin (Jan 23, 2011)

*Photos?*

Does anyone have any photos they can post of the recently renovated rooms at the Lagoon Tower? We are going in May and would like to see the improvements.

Thanks!


----------



## Wexflyer (Jan 23, 2011)

mandolin said:


> Does anyone have any photos they can post of the recently renovated rooms at the Lagoon Tower? We are going in May and would like to see the improvements.
> 
> Thanks!



Just a sloppy repaint, plus new carpets, which don't look new even when new. Nothing to get excited by.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 23, 2011)

Wexflyer said:


> Just a sloppy repaint, plus new carpets, which don't look new even when new. Nothing to get excited by.



Ouch!  

But even without the redo, it's still the BEST location of all 3 Hilton timeshares at HHV.


----------



## GregT (Jan 23, 2011)

HatTrick said:


> *Diamond Head side* (60, 61, 62/63, 64, 65, 66)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All,

I think this is a very interesting post -- I study primarily 1BR units, since I bought HGVC so that my lovely wife and I could have an escape spot for the two of us.

I hadn't realized until this post how many of the 1BRs at Lagoon Tower are 1BR+, versus 1BR category.   If my math is correct, I think it's the following?

Room 61, 6 floors as 1BR, 15 floors as 1BR+
Room 62, 2 floors as 1BR, 19 floors as 1BR+
Room 68, 6 floors as 1BR, 15 floors as 1BR+

That's interesting, and generally suggests to me that there should be better availability for a 1BR+.     It may still require some reservation creativity to get anything, but it's intriguing for me to see the inventory quantity.

Conversely, I think that Kalia is 50/50 -- only because I think the 1BR are on the City-side and the 1BR+ appears to be on the Ocean Side.

I've not studied Grand Waikikian, but I do know that most of its 1BR's are on the Marina side (4 1BR units on the Marina side, versus 1 1BR unit on the DH side -- and one on the Mountain end) and on the Marina side, bottom 11 floors are GV, and the next 18 floors are Partial Ocean View -- so nothing is Ocean View (the 1 Diamond Head unit on the upper floors).

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## taradog (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi all,

We're currently signed up for a "standard view" (which I guess is garden view, right?) in the Lagoon Tower, starting in a couple of weeks.

Does Garden View stop at the 8th floor?  Why?  I was just talking to a reservation person at HHV and she was saying that GV went up to the 23rd floor.  (was she right?)

She was also saying something about "60" rooms being a good thing - does this literally mean the 60 room, or in the low sixties, or ... ???

Sorry for the dumb questions, this is our first time at HHV.

Thanks


----------



## jestme (Mar 4, 2011)

taradog said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're currently signed up for a "standard view" (which I guess is garden view, right?) in the Lagoon Tower, starting in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Room numbers 60 through 66 are on the Lagoon side of the building, with room 60 being the furthest from the ocean, 66 is the oceanfront end unit. Room 60 is a 2BR and overlooks the luau once you are above the 4'th or 5'th floor.  
I much prefer the Lagoon side anyhow, and I prefer the Lagoon over the GW as well.
What probably stops at the 8'th floor are the 1BR and 2BR, higher than that could be the 1BR+ and 2BR+.


----------



## taradog (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks jestme!

I think I'm starting to catch on, slowly ...

So, would you prefer the lagoon view (southeast) instead of the marina view (northwest)?  

Someone told me you can catch sunsets better on the marina view side - is that true?

Thanks again.


----------



## jestme (Mar 4, 2011)

taradog said:


> Thanks jestme!
> 
> I think I'm starting to catch on, slowly ...
> 
> ...


Yes you can see the sunsets better, however, the beach is one of the best places to watch the sunset anyhow. I prefer to be away from the Illikai garbage pickup at 6:00 AM, and not over the loud pool. I like looking at the lagoon, and overlooking the rest of the HHV is better than looking at the marina and parking lot next door.


----------

